# SA spearfishing



## hopevalleynewbe (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi there the names Aaron pretty new to spearfishing and kayaking havnt ever really thought bout doin them both at once can anyone give me some pointers on where to go around SA and wat you would target?


----------



## NoelMc (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,
Check out the regulations re handspears & spearguns.
Last I heared they were banned along all metro to the mouth of the Onka, but check.
Also very touchy around reserves, protection from sharks is not allowed as an excuse.
Crabs would be a species, although a noose arrangement is perferred.
Even as far south as Second valley, speared out when we were teens in the 70's.
We have pretty much given up spearing & invested in cameras & lights. The kayak is a great platform for photograpy.
I have a "go-pro" 1080 vdo at about $300-. A mate has the "tough" series & quality is great. 
Anyway, a bit off- topic. Enjoy what we have left.
Cheers..


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Aaron

Welcome to the site. Been a long time since i went spearing but used to love it, still got all the gear but hadnt thought to combine with the yak! Im sure you are across all the regs. Is it metro waters have to be over 200m off low tide? Dont think you are allowed to spear crabs?

Cheers Sean


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

I have been out in shallow water at night (over seagrass and sand) spearing flathead and flounder from my yak at night when it is nice and calm. Works like a charm with an dive tourch and mask or the glass bottom bucket to spott the fish.

Not doing much freediving lately in WA as (it is cold and I am a whimp) and there have been a few too many scary grey things about.


----------

